

Need For Concern - Business Lending Tightening? - chwolfe
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D8QTU7SG2.htm
Initially, this was a concern only to the housing sector but it seems to be taking a toll on the market as a whole. Is this something that will hit tech startups down the road? 
======
chwolfe
Will this hit tech startups looking for funding down the road?

